# HEATER BLOWS HOT CONSTANTLY



## NoMark

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year to you all.

As the title says, swmbo has been out in the car today and reported that the car got very hot inside. She always uses the heater on the "Auto" setting and has it set at 21 degrees. She turned the temperature down to 19 degrees but said she didn't notice any difference.

I've just been out to check and turned the temp down to low with the aircon on and the fan speed increased but the temperature remained high!

So it seems like the heater is blowing hot air all the time.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem may be? Is it likely to be diy repairable or am I looking at taking it into the garage?

Any help you can give will be greatly appreciated.

Mark


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Probably a stuck heater flap motor. Disconnecting battery for 15 minutes can some times reset them. 
Hoggy.


----------



## NoMark

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Probably a stuck heater flap motor. Disconnecting battery for 15 minutes can some times reset them.
> Hoggy.


Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for the quick reply, I'll give that a try as soon as we can find the radio code.

If that doesn't cure it, have you any idea what sort of a job it is to replace the flap motor?

If it's not too involved I'll have a go myself, otherwise I'll take it into the indie I use and get them to do it.

Regards,

Mark.


----------



## NoMark

Quick update.

I've tried the battery disconnect to no avail. I'll probably try again tomorrow as I probably didn't disconnect for the full 15 minutes. Nothing to lose by retrying it I suppose.

Having done a search it's looking like it could be the flap motor, at a cost of over £100!

On a positive note, it looks like I may be able to fit it myself.

I'll keep you posted.

Mark.


----------



## iktank

G89 Fresh air intake duct temperature sensor
G192 Footwell vent temperature sender
J126 Fresh air blower control unit
V2 Fresh air blower
V68 Temperature flap actuating motor 
G92 Potentiometer for V68
V70 Central flap control motor
G112 Potentiometer for V70
V71 Air flow flap control motor
G113 Potentiometer for V71
V85 Footwell/Defrost flap positioning motor
G114 Potentiometer for V85

If you remove your pollen filter (drivers side rear of the bay on the bulkhead) you can see G89 and V71
V68 access is almost a dash out job.
Carefull as its cold and brittle plastic bits. 
Either one of these has died or become disconnected.
Check operation using a mate...

Vag Com should tell you this also.
V71 doesn't like low power and will occasionally show up after a flat / low battery



Typhhon said:


> The fault on mine was was V71 air flow positioning motor
> Part V1J2 907 511A cost £89.21 plus VAT


----------



## NoMark

iktank said:


> G89 Fresh air intake duct temperature sensor
> G192 Footwell vent temperature sender
> J126 Fresh air blower control unit
> V2 Fresh air blower
> V68 Temperature flap actuating motor
> G92 Potentiometer for V68
> V70 Central flap control motor
> G112 Potentiometer for V70
> V71 Air flow flap control motor
> G113 Potentiometer for V71
> V85 Footwell/Defrost flap positioning motor
> G114 Potentiometer for V85
> 
> If you remove your pollen filter (drivers side rear of the bay on the bulkhead) you can see G89 and V71
> V68 access is almost a dash out job.
> Carefull as its cold and brittle plastic bits.
> Either one of these has died or become disconnected.
> Check operation using a mate...
> 
> Vag Com should tell you this also.
> V71 doesn't like low power and will occasionally show up after a flat / low battery
> 
> 
> 
> Typhhon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fault on mine was was V71 air flow positioning motor
> Part V1J2 907 511A cost £89.21 plus VAT
Click to expand...

Thanks Typhhon, that's very informative.

I don't have vagcom but I looked at 1C on the climatronic and the code was alternating between 9.5 and 0.0. From what I've read this is a fault code indicating that the part V71 is faulty?

I've spoken to another forum member (Russ 182) and he's given me a slightly different part number to the one you've given me, it is the same number as yours except the suffix is 'F' rather than 'A'. I wonder if that is because yours is a 3.2 V6?

I'm going to do another battery disconnect tonight to see if that cures it but it's looking like I'm going to have to replace the motor.

Thanks for your help.

Mark.


----------



## iktank

Tis ur V71 motor for sure

Codes that I had were 
Code 15.7 - Air Flow Flap, sporadic block 
could not find specific 9.5 but found:
Code - 9 Delta value of Temperature Regulator Flap

I per my previous post the part number was:
V1J2 907 511A and it cost cost £89.21 plus VAT

Hope all helps - all occured to me last Dec 11 and I got it repaired in jan 2012


----------



## NoMark

iktank said:


> Tis ur V71 motor for sure
> 
> Codes that I had were
> Code 15.7 - Air Flow Flap, sporadic block
> could not find specific 9.5 but found:
> Code - 9 Delta value of Temperature Regulator Flap
> 
> I per my previous post the part number was:
> V1J2 907 511A and it cost cost £89.21 plus VAT
> 
> Hope all helps - all occured to me last Dec 11 and I got it repaired in jan 2012


Thanks again.

Just to update the thread, after the battery disconnect not seeming to work when I tried it, SWMBO used the car for work the next morning and said everything seemed to be working normally. I checked it when she returned from work last night and sure enough, it was working as it should, including the air-con.

From what everyone seems to say this will only be a temporary cure and I'll end up replacing the motor eventually. I've been in touch with TPS and they can get me the motor next day for £78.57 + VAT (£94.28 inc). I'm going to wait until the problem recurs then replace the motor.

Thanks for your help everyone.

Mark.


----------



## iktank

Hope it was only sticking, mine played up intermittently for a month before i got fed up and replaced it, good luck.


----------



## SteveTDCi

Ours stuck once just unbolted a wiggled it and its been fine ever since. It's other bits that break now !!


----------



## David Segal

hi there

RE 2003 Audi TT Mk 1 (3.2 DSG if that affects anything)

this is all very helpful thanks but does anyone have a diagram showing the path of the air around the heater unit as i'm trying to understand which flap motor controls whether the air goes through the heater matrix or is direct straight from source into the car vents

Also it is possible to access motor V71 without removing the whole heater unit on UK/RHD car? if so instructions would be much appreciated.

Thanks Daiv


----------



## Kryton

Hi all. Thread from the dead but mine has now started doing this. Does anyone have the part number? 1J2907511 seems to be mentioned in numerous places but as per the OP, the last letter changes depending on what thread you look at. On other manufacturers i've ordered parts for, the last letter is normally just a revision as one supersedes the other but looking at the diagrams, the yellow or black raised section on one side seems to be a different shape & position on some of the later letter versions. Any help would be appreciated as i've got it booked in and trying to order parts ahead of time to save having to wait a few days to get it back.

Ive ran a recalibration using 000 in vcds but its made no difference as still getting v68 / 01271 position motor flap error. Seems a common issue & straight forward enough repair but just want to make sure i'm getting the right bit


----------

